# Daisy has some sort of rash



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Noticed Daisy has been scratching and nibbling a lot lately, and the boys have been interested in her armpits and underside... flipped her over and saw all this on her belly... just gave her an oatmeal flea/tick bath and rubbed some HC cream on it to relieve the itching a little... any ideas? Ant/bug bites or something else?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

looks internal.. almost food related.. ;/
any other variables change in everyday life??


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

no changes in food.. plus she is on Natures Domain grain-free... pictures dont really show everything.. all on her inner hind legs are red bumps.. some spots looks like hot spots, but could just be from her scratching it raw. she used to get the armpit thing before i switched her food.. grass allergy possibly? she eats a ton of that


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like something she is allergic to outside... Poor girl! Hop u get if figured out.. Maybe garden or weed spray? Lots of people start fertilizing stuff this time of year and it blows in the air....just a thought...

And good to see ya pop in


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i dont ever use weed killer on the backyard because my dogs graze on grass soo much.. only in the front ... i'm thinking it's the grass or a weed she may be laying on. .. gotta grab some Benedryl later.. since the bath and HC cream she stopped itching.. she gets to be a house dog the next few days while i keep an eye on it.. the boys are staying away from her too.. one outside and the other in the crate


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Man it just doesn't look topical to me.. Hows the poop look? are the eyes and mouth real red? 

Id do 36hrs off food and lots of low key exercise and fresh clean water.. You did good on the oatmeal bath!

Maybe ate a frog or something? are the bumps on the back like under the arms and legs??


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

No, just the underside it seems.. keeping her inside away from the grass for now unless she goes to the bathroom


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

hmm.. well im sure youll care to the upmost.. keep us informed!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Jen is gonna grab some Benedryl on the way home.. whats the dosage for 54#?

i know its 1mg/lb .. but would i just give her 2/25mg or up it to 3?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I give 3 the first time and then 2 every 6 hours. Kinda like getting it in Mel's system real quick for faster response. Technically it would be 2 pills for 50lbs and a little bit of a third pill for the 4 lbs. that's why I give Mel 3 then 2 for maintenance.

Hope she feels better soon!

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

My boy gets a rash like that if he rolls around on grass that is treated with chemicals.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't treat the backyard with anything.. Daisy has always had skin issues.. she stopped scratching a lot and the redness is going away... been spreading Gold Bond over her underside and it seems to be helping relive the itch..


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Ceelint sucks having a dog with skin issues. 

Hope you're able to figure out what's causing it.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks normal again... she still has some itchy spots tho


----------

